
Training a single AI model can emit as much carbon as 5 cars in their lifetimes - charlysl
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613630/training-a-single-ai-model-can-emit-as-much-carbon-as-five-cars-in-their-lifetimes/
======
haecceity
Maybe we should build data centers where there's a surplus of green energy.

~~~
ksaj
How about Niagara Power? Its been around quite a while.

